# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  ساخت فرستنده و گبرنده

## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام 
می خواهم فرستنده و گیرنده بسازم
که مثلا اگه دکمه ی روی فرستنده را زدی
یه ال ای دی که به گیرنده وصله روشن شه
با تشکر

----------


## mehran901

شما خیلی ساده میتونید این کارو انجام بدین ....
اگه منظورتون فرستنده گیرنده RF باشه که از سادهترین ماژول ها ی بیسیم میتونید استفاده کنید از قبیل HMT-HMR ya HMTR که ساده ترین هاشن نحوه استفاده از این ماژول ها بسیار ساده هست ی بایه RX TX دارن میتونید با استفاده از usart میکرو انتقال اطلاعات انجام بدین ( که من اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم ) و روش منطقی واسه ساخت ریموت استفاده از آیسی های سری PTC هست این آیسی ها میان ی خط ارتباطی شما رو بنا به مدلشون به 100 یا ...  تا کانال تقسیم می کنن که از طریقآدرس سخت افزاری کنترل میشن و با ابتکار میتونید آدرس نرم افزاری هم اضافه کنین  به نظر من مهمترین مزیت اینا کالیبره کردن مدار و حذف نویز هست 
آیسی PT2262 ya PT2260 آیسی اینکدر هست که به ماژول HMT متصل میشه ( من HMT-HMR رو چون بی نهایت ساده هست مثال زدم بردش هم 100 150 متر نوشته ولی من باهاش تا 50 متر با مانع عالی جواب گرفتم بیشترش هم ساپورت میکنه )
و آیسی PT2272 PT2270 دکودر هست و باید به HMR متصل بشه تا اطلاعات رو دکود و روی پورت خروجیش منعکس کنه (این ایسی ها حالت لچ هم دارن)

و اگه میخواین IR راه بندازین که دیگه خیلی ساده تره 
واسه چه بردی میخواین ؟  من فرض می کنم شما تا 5 6 متر رو میخواین بدون کوچکترین مشکلی داشته باشین ( البته تا 40 متر میشه )
با استفاده از فرستنده معمولی مادون قرمز ! ( چند تا 5 میلیمتری ) و یک چشمی پالس ( گیرنده هایی که داخل تلویزیون به کار رفته و به وفور یافت میشه ) استفاده می کنین 

روش کار رو هم مختصرا توضیح بدم : ببینید چشمی های پالس در فرکانس های 33 36.7 40 30 36 38 56 KHz موجود هستن که بنا به فرکانسشونبرد های مختلفی و کاربرد های متنوعی رو شامل میشن 
درضمن 
تراشه های TSOP12XX (چشمی های پالس ) دارای خروجی Active low هستن یعنی با دریافت موج مربعی در ورودیشون پایه Data به سطح منطقی یک میرسه و میتونی اون ها رو به شکل interval بایاس کنی تا معکوس کار کنن ( بستگی به مدولاتوری داره که واسه فرستنده طراحی کردی )
این رو هم بگم واسه طراحی مدولاتور واسهکار با چشمی های پالس یا ... یکی از مناسب ترین گزینه ها آیسی 555 هست ، باهاش این فرکانس گیرنده رو تولید کن و پایه 4 555 رو (پایه R ) رو به TX میکرو وصل میکنی حالا اطلاعات TX میکرو بال فرکانسی که واسه 555 تعیین کردی مدوله میشن و این عمل باعث افزایش برد ، کاهش نویز ، حذف نور های محیطی در گیرنده و... میشه 

و ی چیز دیگه در تراشه TSOP موج مادون قرمز در ورودی باید به مدت 400 تا 600 میکرو ثانیه وجود داشته باشه تا موج رو بخونه مثلا اگه فرکانس 38 کیلوهرتز انتخاب کنی باید تعداد 15 تا 24 تا پالس به ازای هر بیت ارسال کنی و به این علت میزان baud rate رو باید تا حد مشخصی بیشتر بالا نبری برا نمونه واسه باود ریت 2400 زمان ارسال هر بیت 416 میکرو ثانیه تقریبا میشه پس چون تراشه پالس ما از 400 تا 600 میکرو ثانیه رو ساپورت میکنه این باود ریت مجاز هست استفاده بشه و به این صورت شما n تا کانال میتونین از طریق آدرس دهی نرم افزاری ایجاد کنین  
و حتی میتونید با استفاده از فتودیود و فتوترانزیستور اطلاعات رو بخونید خودتون ی تقویت کننده بسازین وبا استفاده از ی فیلتر ساده فرکانس های صفر رو حذف کنین 

ی کار دیگه هم میشه کرد بیاین ی مدار فرکانس متر بسازین و یک فرکانس ژنراتور ( خیلی هم ساده هست ) اگه فرکانس خاصی بهش داده شد کار خاصی بکنه درضمن بجای این که تو مدار فرکانس متر بیاین توی ثاینه تعداد پالس رو بشمارین بیاین با یک وقفه زمان بین 2 پالس متوالی رو اندازه بگیرین و با استفاده از f = 1/t فرکانس موج رو به دست بیارین تا بلافاصله سیستم دتکت کنه ، این رو هم با این که میدونین یا آوری می کنم واسه تایمر 2 ( مثلا در مگا 8 ) کریستال  32768 هرتز بذارین و با استفاده از اون تایمر زمان رو به دست بیارین .... در اینصورت تایمر مورد نظر دقیقا بعد از 1 ثانیه سر ریز می کنه ...!


ولی شما تو سوالتون مشخص نکردین چه نوع ارتباطی میخواین برقرار کنین

موفق باشی

----------


## mehran901

http://danesh.roshd.ir/mavara/mavara...e=Check&Rand=0

----------


## jafar2012

hi
دوستمون توضیح کاملی داده بودند و همچنین لینک خوبی ولی خوب (اگر نخواستی بسازی) می تونی امادش رو بخری مثلا 4کاناله با برد مفید500متر20تومن قیمت دارد
درکل نسبت به تعداد کانال و برد که می خواهی ببین کدوم به صرف هست اگر هم نقشه خواستی دوستمون لینک خوبی دادن همراه با توضیح

----------


## SEZAR.CO

عالی بود
من میخواهم کامپیوتر با هاش روشن کنم(فکر کنم بشه)یه ترازیستور که پایه هی بیسش می خواهم وصل کنم به گیرنده هروقت دکمه ی فرستنده زده شد 1منطقی برسه به بیس و....
با تشکر

----------

